# [kernel panic] Probleme d'ordre des disques

## destroyedlolo

Bonjour,

Une question sans doute stupide.

J'ai une (ville) machine configurée en dual boot entre Gentoo et Ubuntu 9.10. Ce dernier etait installe en premier.

J'ai tente de configurer Gentoo pour qu'il utilise la swap d'Ubuntu mais ca ce termine en kernel panic car il me dit qu'elle n'est pas correctement initialise.

Ce n'est qu'un details, mais j'aimerai juste comprendre pourquoi ?

C'est parce que les kernels sont differents ?

Merci et A+Last edited by destroyedlolo on Tue Sep 20, 2011 11:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Napoleon

 *destroyedlolo wrote:*   

> J'ai tente de configurer Gentoo pour qu'il utilise la swap d'Ubuntu mais ca ce termine en kernel panic car il me dit qu'elle n'est pas correctement initialise.

 

Comment as-tu « configuré » gentoo pour utiliser la partition swap ? l’as-tu bien renseignée à fstab comme partition swap, comme je l’imagine ?

----------

## destroyedlolo

Oui, c'est ca, j'ai mis /dev/sdb5 comme swap dans le fstab.

----------

## guilc

Y a pas de raison que ça marche pas... une swap est une swap, un simple mkswap suffit à l'initialiser. à moins bien sûr que de l'un des 2 côtés ubuntu ou gentoo, la swap soit chiffrée, ce qui implique qu'il y a physiquement rien d'exploitable sur le disque et que la swap est initialisée sur le volume crypté à chaque boot !

----------

## destroyedlolo

Bon, en fait, je me suis trompe, la swap n'est peut etre pas fautive.

J'ai un kernel panic, mais avec les messages suivants :

```
No filesystem could not mount root, tried ext3 ext2 vfat msdos is9660 fuseblk

Pid : 1, comm : swapper Not tainted 2.6.39-gentoo-r3#1
```

Malheureusement, je ne vois pas ce qui est mis avant car un CTRL+S est inoperent sur la console.

Grub a ete mis a jour automatiquement par un update-grub cote Ubuntu et donne le code suivant :

```
insmod ext2

set root=(hd2,1)

linux /vm... root=/dev/sdc2

```

La configuration est un peu speciale vu que disque de boot, donc celui d'Ubuntu, est un IDE alors que Gentoo est installe sur un second disque UltraWide SCSI avec un controleur Adaptec AHA-2940U/UW/D / AIC-7881U (Kernel modules: aic7xxx).

Le disque est parfaitement accessible depuis le liveCD.

Pourtant mon sdc1 (soit hd2,1 pour grub) a bien ete formate en ext2 et mon root (/dev/sdc2) est en ext3

Voici la configuration de mon kernel, mais je me demande si le probleme ne vient pas justement d'avant son chargement :

```
CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf32-i386"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_X86_32_LAZY_GS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-ecx -fcall-saved-edx"

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=32

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

CONFIG_MK7=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=1

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_KM=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_TEXT_POKE_SMP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=y

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_ARCH_NO_SYSDEV_OPS=y

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=m

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_SMBUS=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=y

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_PKGTEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=y

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_MFD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_G=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_I2C=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=y

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

CONFIG_EDAC=y

CONFIG_EDAC_DECODE_MCE=y

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_CUSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_USE_KERNEL_DNS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MESSAGE_LOGLEVEL=4

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_C_RECORDMCOUNT=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_DAC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY=""

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER_DISABLE_TESTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC=m

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_X86=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_POWERPC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_IA64=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARM=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARMTHUMB=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_SPARC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_BCJ=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y
```

Merci pour vos lumieres.

Bye

----------

## destroyedlolo

J'AI TROUVE   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Le probleme est que mon kernel ne classe pas mes disques dans le meme ordre   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Que ce soit sous Ubuntu ou avec le LiveCD de Gentoo, les disques IDE se trouvent en premier, donc /sda et /sdb.

Mon/mes disques SCSI se trouve ensuite /sdc ...

Sauf qu'avec mon kernel, le disque SCSI est devant, en /sda ce qui me pose plusieurs problemes :

le premier est que j'ai plusieurs disques SCSI que j'allume ou non suivant le besoin. Vu que ma swap se trouve sur un des disques IDE, ca va etre la galere vu qu'elle se trouvera sur /sdc ou /sdd suivant le nombre de disque en route   :Confused: 

plus grave : je n'ai strictement aucune idee pour faire comprendre au GRUB d'Ubuntu que le /root sera en /sda et non en /sdc comme lorsqu'il boote sous Ubuntu (je connais bien GRUB, mais pas trop GRUB2).

 Dans le meme genre, le prochaine update-grub sous Ubuntu remettra la grouille.

Bref, le plus simple sera donc de dire a mon kernel de placer les disques SCSI apres les IDE comme le font les autres kernel ... mais la question est comment ?

Merci pour votre aide.

----------

## guilc

La bonne solution est d'adresser partout les disques par leurs UUID ou les label dans grub et le fstab

Une doc trouvée à l'arrache : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/uuid_et_label Je te laisse googler un peu pour plus de détail   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## destroyedlolo

 *guilc wrote:*   

> La bonne solution est d'adresser partout les disques par leurs UUID ou les label dans grub et le fstab
> 
> Une doc trouvée à l'arrache : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/uuid_et_label Je te laisse googler un peu pour plus de détail  

 

Ben, comme mon Ubuntu utilise deja les UUID pour son fstab, la moitier du taf est deja fait   :Very Happy: 

La seule chose qui me manque, c'est comment remplacer le "root=/dev/sdc2 " par son équivalent UUID.

----------

## xaviermiller

avec genkernel et l'option qu'il faut, ça passe sans souci  :Wink: 

----------

## destroyedlolo

Hum, je ne suis pas emballe par Genkernel   :Embarassed: 

J'ai bosse pendant des annees sous NetBSD ou il existe un outils identique (dont le nom m'echappe bien sur pour le moment) qui fait vraiment du tres bon taf : le kernel resultant est vraiment bien optimise pour l'archie, quasiment pas besoin de retoucher quoi que ce soit.

Genkernel lui continue a inclure des drivers pour des periphs qui ne sont pas presents sur la machine   :Sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Il ne faut pas diaboliser Genkernel. Il y a moyen de configurer soi-même son noyau, à la main, et laisser Genkernel ne génerer que ce qu'il faut : un initrd aux petits oignons, avec les bons outils, dont le "trucmachin UUID".

Je l'ai fait un moment, et je n'ai pas de honte  :Wink: 

----------

## destroyedlolo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Je l'ai fait un moment, et je n'ai pas de honte 

 

Hehe, l'important est de s'amuser   :Very Happy: 

Bon, d'apres la doc, il genere des UUID lorsque la ligne 

```
GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true
```

 est devalidee ... sauf que c'est mon cas et j'ai toujours droit a un 

```
root=/dev/sdc2
```

 ...

Donc je continue a chercher.

----------

## destroyedlolo

Bon, j'ai regarde les scripts de grub et je ne vois pas comment changer le root=/dev/sdc2 en uuid.

Ca se passe dans le script /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober

Il commence par chercher les os installer par 

```
root@chose:~# os-prober

/dev/sdc2:Gentoo Base System release 2.0.3:Gentoo:linux
```

En fonction du 4eme argument, il passe dans la routing pour linux et lance un 

```
root@chose:~# linux-boot-prober /dev/sdc2

/dev/sdc2:/dev/sdc1::/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.39-gentoo-r3::root=/dev/sdc2
```

qui est utilise telle quel pour generer l'entree grub.

Comme on le voit, a aucun moment il ne me genere un uuid   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Bref, il faudrait que je face passer mes disks SCSI apres les IDE sinon je ne vois pas  :Sad: 

Comme alternative, j'ai aussi essaye la solution de facilite qui est de modifier /etc/grub.d/40_custom pour forcer la bonne configuration, mais la aussi ca ne fonctionne pas :

 *Quote:*   

> menuentry "Gentoo (force)" {
> 
>         insmod ext2
> 
>         set root=(hd2,1)
> ...

 

avec evidemment ma partition de boot nomee Gentoo : resultat, meme kernel panic.

Est-ce que ce LABEL= est interprété par grub ou par le kernel ?

La seule solution qui marche pour moi c'est d'avoir un root=/dev/sda2 mais c'est vraiment crade  :Sad: 

Je commence a me demander si le GRUB2 fournis avec Ubuntu n'est pas une vielle version bien buggée (ce n'est pas la premiere fois et c'est une des raison que je vais abandonner Ubuntu).

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Essaie ceci: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-841865-start-0.html

C'est avec Grub 1

----------

## Winnt

Salut,

Je crois qu'il faut que la gestion des UUID soit activée dans le kernel aussi.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Winnt wrote:*   

> Je crois qu'il faut que la gestion des UUID soit activée dans le kernel aussi.

 

Yep, en quelque sorte. Je n'utilise pas genkernel mais dracut pour générer l'initrd, et il ne faut pas oublier d'activer l'option "device driver-> generic driver-> Maintain a devtmpfs filesystem to mount at /dev", sinon point de UUID ou LABEL possible dans grub.

----------

## destroyedlolo

Bon, je vais finir d'installer mon systeme et je reviendrais sur ce probleme apres (et je vous dirais ce que ca donne).

----------

## mp342

Il y a un guide en préparation pour grub2 :

http://dev.gentoo.org/~scarabeus/grub-2-guide.xml

La partie qui t'interesse :

```
menuentry "My Shiny Gentoo Kernel" {

   set root=(hd0,1)

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set <UUID>

   linux /boot/gentookernel-5.3.2-generic root=UUID=<UUID>

   initrd /boot/initrd.img-5.3.2

}

Warning: Remember to replace the <UUID> with your device UUID. 

```

----------

## mp342

 *destroyedlolo wrote:*   

> Genkernel lui continue a inclure des drivers pour des periphs qui ne sont pas presents sur la machine  

 

Je n'ai toujours pas compris d'où vient cette 'légende'.

genkernel fournit une config par default mais rien n'interdit de se faire une config avec uniquement les modules nécessaires ?

Parce qu'avec des configurations un peu pointu, genkernel est vraiment indispensable. J'ai commencé à faire mes propres initrd pour avoir une partition root encryptée et c'était le gros stress à chaque changement de version important dans un des outils utilisés particulièrement cryptsetup (et quelques reboot à partir d'un cd aussi).

Avec genkernel, quand une version est stable (même en testing, j'ai jamais eu de pb), aucun stress, je suis sur que mon système va redémarrer tout seul   :Smile:  .

----------

## destroyedlolo

 *mp342 wrote:*   

> Je n'ai toujours pas compris d'où vient cette 'légende'.

 

Ben, j'ai indique les resultats de mes essais et non de ce qu'aurait pu lire ici ou la. Et comme je l'ai dit, j'ai surtout ete decus apres mon experience sous NetBSD ou l'outils equivalant fait vraiment un tres gros menage.

 *mp342 wrote:*   

> genkernel fournit une config par default mais rien n'interdit de se faire une config avec uniquement les modules nécessaires ?

 

Ben, justement, vu le peu de resources de mes machines de testes et surtout vu que mon but etait (et est toujours) de l'installer des vieux 486, un octet est un octet donc j'ai prefere me plonger dans kernel-seed pour avoir vraiment un truc aux petits oignons ... avec les risques que ca comporte   :Laughing: 

Pis quel est l'interet de passer par Genkernel si faut tout revoir par la suite ? (c'est une question, pas une prise de position : Je peux etre dans l'erreur vu que je debute dans la compilation des kernel linux)

----------

## mp342

 *destroyedlolo wrote:*   

> Pis quel est l'interet de passer par Genkernel si faut tout revoir par la suite ? (c'est une question, pas une prise de position : Je peux etre dans l'erreur vu que je debute dans la compilation des kernel linux)

 

Le processus est le même pour genkernel que pour une compilation manuelle du noyau, une fois ta config faite "aux petits oignons"   :Wink: , tu la réutilise à chaque fois avec l'option '--kernel-config=', d'ailleurs genkernel sauvegarde ta config dans /etc/kernels à chaque fois.

Tu peux partir d'une config kernel-seeds mais personnellement je n'ai pas réussi à trouver les quelques options nécessaires à genkernel pour monter l'initrd   :Sad:  (kernel-seeds est conçu pour ne pas utiliser d'initrd). Faut dire que j'ai pas beaucoup cherché non plus...

Après, l'intérêt de genkernel est dans toutes les fonctionnalités intégrées dans les scripts, dont le support des UUID dans ton cas, et dans l'automatisation de la compilation : une seule commande suffit pour tout compiler, installer, monter /boot, mettre à jour grub...

Moi j'utilise la parti pour monter un root encrypté ce qui, comme je l'écrivais, nécessite des scripts assez sensibles à maintenir avec comme sanction immédiate en cas d'erreur de ne plus pouvoir démarrer sans passer par un CD !

----------

